# What's the angle?



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok guys,
I would like to know what the actual angles of a proper diamond shape are. Doesn't matter what size the diamond, but I would just like to know what the angles are. Also if you have a way to post a pic or diagram, with the corresponsing angles, I would really appreciate that. 

Thanks all
Jay


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Not just sure what you need, but I found this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapezium_(shapehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_geometric_shapes

trapezium


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

A diamond that is a square-on-point has 4- 90 degree corners. 

Stretching or 'opening up' two angles will mean that the other two angles become more narrow by the reciprocal measurement. 

In other words, if you make two of the 90's into 110's, you have increased them by 20 degrees....the other two angles will need to become 70 degrees. 

What you make your angles is entirely up to you, to suit your project....just remember reciprocals.

smitty


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey thanks guys.

For some unknown reason I thought that a diamond had specific angles. I know about the 90 degree's. I just thought that the actual diamond was 'stretched' so to speak. 

Smity1967, thanks for the lesson. I think I can remember that. Add 20 degree and make sure to subtract 20. 

Again, thank you both.
Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

*Diamond Info*

Try this link
http://www.diamondsourceva.com/Education/Cut/Cut.asp


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

GerryB said:


> Try this link
> http://www.diamondsourceva.com/Education/Cut/Cut.asp


 
Did I miss something?


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

*Diamond angles*

Sorry. I missed something.
I thought you wanted the shape of a brilliant cut gem, such as a diamond. 
Apologies for the confusion
GerryB


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

GerryB said:


> Sorry. I missed something.
> I thought you wanted the shape of a brilliant cut gem, such as a diamond.
> Apologies for the confusion
> GerryB


That's ok, it won't be the first time I have been misunderstood. :laughing:
And it certianly won't be the last. :no:


----------

